# Vana still having issues (eyes)



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

UPDATE
Last night when going to the store, I snuck out and the dogs didn't know I left. My hubby was home and said Vana came in and searched everywhere for me and then started shaking. I got home about hr later and she was acting very strange. I looked up shaking, trembling dog and found all sort of things. I put a call into the vet they open in 15 minutes. The only other time I have seen her like this is when the smoke alarm went of and she didn't calm down for about 2 hrs after. I will keep you posted! Please advise me if you know of anything!

I posted at the bottom of this but for those not following:
I have looked up the white dog shaker sydrome and this seems to fit but
"The treatment for white dog shaker syndrome is usually just corticosteroids. These steroids typically begin to reverse the tremors within a few days. Some of the dogs with this disease will require an extended treatment and may even retain some degree of the tremors for the rest of its life. Sometimes, in rare occasions, a dog with this disease will spontaneously recover." Vana seems to be recovering without the drugs at the same rate? I hate to mess with it just incase it is just a panic attack and seem will work through it naturally. Any thoughts?
The schnauzers are not as sensitive my Drake is a big baby but nothing like this, it helps to hear all the stories and it tends to make me believe she is in the bichon family!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

is she normally upset when you leave.?


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

yes Dave, but this wouldn't account for her still doing this today would it? vet is on the phone now


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

holt24 said:


> yes Dave, but this wouldn't account for her still doing this today would it? vet is on the phone now


yes it could. Don't sneak out on her anymore. She was probably frustrated because she didn't see you leave and she pannicked. Try a few short exits where she sees you leave.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, God bless her. I hope she's all better today. Heaven knows what traumas she lived through before she came into your life. Wrapping her in calming, healing vibes. Give her an extra kiss for me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

years ago , when Molly was smaller , I used to play hide and seek. One time I hid so well, she couldn't find me. (in the closet). Well I could hear her whining and panting every time she went past me, so I finally came out. Boy was she excited to see me. For that night and even into the next day she hung near me. I still feel guilty for this. ound:


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Vet is booked only open till 12 but said to give her some children's benadryl to calm her down. If she seems to stay the same or get worse to go to the emergency vet. She is calmly resting on the bed. Dave I have to say that the thought that me sneeking out caused this breaks my heart- I am in tears and Russ keeps saying not to blame myself. If it was a toxin wouldn't it have passed or done it's deal by now? And if it was pain wouldn't she yelp or whine? It is like going backwards from when we rescued her- she was very docile then and it took awhile to coax our Banana out but I miss my bouncy baby!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Jenny don't worry about it. Seems like all it is is anxiety attack of some sort. It will pass. Just make sure she sees you leave when you go out. Just some remedial SA excercises might help. http://petcentralpawsitivepetcare.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/home-alone-calming-for-separation/


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jenny, I know how upsetting this must be for you. Abby used to have severe separation anxiety but is fine now. Although, when DH takes her out for a walk if she doesn't find me immediately upon coming in she gets a little panicky. Once she sees me then she is fine. So, I always make sure she knows I am leaving. I don't make a big deal out of it just say "Mama is leaving - see you later!" 

I hope Vana will be fine after her benadryl wears off. Keep us posted.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh hope little Vana is calming down,and feeling happier now.With our pups I have the same ritual each time I go out so they know what to expect.Dizzie is a very calm Hav and would be fine what ever I do, but Nellie is more clingy.and likes a routine.Hope you all have a happy Easter,and Vana is bouncing like a spring lamb again very soon.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry to read about little Vana, hope she is her bouncy self soon. I always tell my dogs when I am leaving, they get a treat (I keep dog pillows tucked away on the floor through most of the house, when true friends come, I leave them out, formal company, they are picked up)settle on their kitchen pillows and I say "guard the house" then I close the door and set the alarm. I learned as a kid from my grandparents it is important to settle the animals before leaving, I still say what we always did even though my guys are small.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How is Vana doing? 

Try to remain calm around Vana without showing anxiety and concern, it seems like these fur balls pick up all kinds of emotions from us. 

Did you do anything different (foods, fleas/tick meds, heartworm meds, bathing...etc.,) in the last 24 hours besides leaving the house? Just thinking out loud for any possible causes...

Calming vibs coming your way for Vana!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Vana. We all make mistakes with our dogs AND our kids. The important thing is to learn from them! The other thing is that it's entirely likely that Vana is showing more separation anxiety now, because she is settling in and starting to believe she really belongs. When something unusual happened, it's possible that it threw her for a loop. Lots of hugs, (with a really up-beat tone... don't sound like you feel sorry for her!) and lots of the kind of door practice that Dave suggested, and I bet she'll get over it pretty quickly. Over all, she seems like a very stable little dog, considering her past!

(BTW, I had a wonderful horse nick named "Anna Banana"!)


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

We've never snuck out on Ninja however, one time (during New Years) my brother pressed one of those LOUD horns that hurt even human ears. Ninja was so frightened that he shaked for 3 hrs. I am not over exaggerating. We could not get to a vet but the phase passed. I hope vana is better now and I hope it passed. She was probably just worried, don't feel bad at least you no for next time. Sending hugs :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff gets that way too. He shakes like crazy when he is even the littlest bit upset. Sometimes he shakes for no reason at all. Little White Dog Syndrome. I noticed that Vana is white too. Is this the first time she's had the shakes?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ivyagogo, Funny you should say "Little white dog syndrome" that what the dermatologist's said about Misty and her allergy's.

I hope Vana is feeling better.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

oh, i feel your concern! we always have to let Django see DH or I leave the house otherwise he goes crazy running around the house looking for either one of us. he doesn't shake but he gets uneasy so, we always say good bye to the dog if either one of us leave while the other is still at home.

we had a situation with the 4th of July where django did not stop shaking for 2 hours. it was awful. i've heard 2 different schools of thought. one that it's okay to comfort them when they are in this state and one that says don't. i always keep him next to me and give him soft strokes while he's scared.

its funny how we have to change our habits for these little guys but they are worth it!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor Vanna! I hope she's doing better today. Considering her background, it makes sense that she was scared.

I had never heard of little white dog syndrome but I googled it and it sounds like a definite possibility.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree it may be an anxiety attack and I also agree with dogs with separation anxiety issues, it is better if they see you leave, and even better if they can watch for you (do you have a window where they can see you come in or drive up?) 

Gucci seems to get some comfort (or distraction) by watching for me when I'm gone, she'll sit there til' I come home, even if there is a houseful of people here.

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Thumper said:


> I agree it may be an anxiety attack and I also agree with dogs with separation anxiety issues, it is better if they see you leave, and even better if they can watch for you (do you have a window where they can see you come in or drive up?)
> 
> Gucci seems to get some comfort (or distraction) by watching for me when I'm gone, she'll sit there til' I come home, even if there is a houseful of people here.
> 
> Kara


I totally agree with Kara. We have Pepper's stroller parked by the big front window of our house. I found out that when DH and I both leave the house together, Pepper will jump into his stroller and watch out the window for us. If one of us stays home he's more relaxed, but when we're both gone he's a mild basket case, though not so bad that he gets the shakes.

Also, when we have to leave Pepper behind we always tell him where we're going and how long we expect to be out. Then I tell him to stay and behave. I honestly think this routine exit on our part helps.

I hope Vanna is feeling more relaxed and secure today!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the support it is so helpful. Vana is doing much better today. I have left a few times and tell her each time. When we came home from church I could see her bouncing through the window- I think my heart bounced too She is still a little wobbley but she has engaged with some play. I am going to call the vet tomorrow again just to rule out injury from maybe jumping wrong? The only thing that was different was that I groomed Izzy and Vana goes nuts and bounces up to kiss Izzy but the shampoos and stuff are the same. No treatments or shots. So it is so strange, he only time she shook before was with the smoke alarm. It is really good to see glimmers of the girl that she has become in just these few months, baby steps right Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

this is the 1st chance I have had to surf the net and the white dog shaker syndrome seems to fit, what I have been reading says: The treatment for white dog shaker syndrome is usually just corticosteroids. These steroids typically begin to reverse the tremors within a few days. Some of the dogs with this disease will require an extended treatment and may even retain some degree of the tremors for the rest of its life. Sometimes, in rare occasions, a dog with this disease will spontaneously recover.

I hate to put Vana on any steroid she seems to be recovering at the same rate with out the drugs....any thoughts?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would not give her any drugs if you see improvement, at least till you speak to your vet. Let's hope she will spontaneously recover and this will be one of those heart stopping moments that we all dread, but happily relegate to the past. I'm so happy to hear she's doing better.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with Geri - don't start anything as long as she is improving. Wait and see what the vet says. Hope she continues to recover on her own.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not sure why you're leaping to the WSDS? I'm not saying that it's not. But from what you told us, this was more like a separation attack. Nothing wrong with checking with the vet, but don't jump to something more serious before you look at the obvious. WSDS is not life and death. If she is improving I would not be so concerned.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> not sure why you're leaping to the WSDS? I'm not saying that it's not. But from what you told us, this was more like a separation attack. Nothing wrong with checking with the vet, but don't jump to something more serious before you look at the obvious. WSDS is not life and death. If she is improving I would not be so concerned.


thanks Dave, I am just trying to figure this out because I have never had this happen before with our other dogs. I like many others hadn't heard of WSDS. Could she have gotten herself so stressed out and with the shaking tensed her muscles and they are still a little sore or wobbley? She is closing her eyes a lot when talked to or looked at, almost like the guilty dog video that made me cry. I am able to draw her out of any mode she starts, last night when we came home from Grandma's house all the dogs greeted us then about 10 minutes later she started to shake I opened the slider and Drake and Izzy ran out and I followed and so did Vana to bark at Beefy the neighbor dog. No shakes since but the eye thing?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Jenny, I agree. I thought it might be more than standard separation anxiety because it was so extreme and went on for days. 

I'm so glad she's doing better.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff shakes...sometimes. There are times when he seems really agitated and then he can go for months with no shakes at all. I wouldn't consider steroids unless it became more of a permanent problem.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am thinking maybe she has something that is irritating her eyes she kept squeezing them shut yesterday. When I tryed to open them they had yuck stuff- like snot. I had some black tea I have heard it's a natural healer and put a few drops in each eye it seem to soothe her. She slept all night, this morning she has the yucky eye again. I am wondering if she got something in her eyes while I was grooming Izzy and she was shaking and acting panicked because her eyes hurt?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

holt24 said:


> I am thinking maybe she has something that is irritating her eyes she kept squeezing them shut yesterday. When I tryed to open them they had yuck stuff- like snot. I had some black tea I have heard it's a natural healer and put a few drops in each eye it seem to soothe her. She slept all night, this morning she has the yucky eye again. I am wondering if she got something in her eyes while I was grooming Izzy and she was shaking and acting panicked because her eyes hurt?


 I think it sounds like two different things. Maybe it is time to take her to the vet. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suzi said:


> I think it sounds like two different things. Maybe it is time to take her to the vet. I hope she gets better soon.


Thx Suzi- I am waiting for them to call me back right now. The don't open till 9


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Jenny-- I just saw this. Try and gently pull down and out on the lower lid making a gap so you can see between the eye and the lid, is it red and inflamed looking? It should just be pink. That is a good indication of whether or not she has an eye infection.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LeighaMason said:


> Jenny-- I just saw this. Try and gently pull down and out on the lower lid making a gap so you can see between the eye and the lid, is it red and inflamed looking? It should just be pink. That is a good indication of whether or not she has an eye infection.


Hi Leigha . Was it you that said you have vet tech experience or something to that effect. ? I 'm waiting to see what the vet says. But a visit sounds in order for sure.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jenny are you changing the title of this thread? I didn't realize we could even do that.?


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Hi Leigha . Was it you that said you have vet tech experience or something to that effect. ? I 'm waiting to see what the vet says. But a visit sounds in order for sure.


No, I have just always lived on ranches, farms and dairys with lots of livestock and not always close to the vet. I have always been taught redness on the inside of the lower eyelid will give you an indication if its just an irritated eye from dust (pink) or something more serious like an infection(red).


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

yes Dave I was changing the title as the things changed. go to advanced to change title.
Dr said that all the shaking could have been an irritant and it cause an infection her eyes looked so bad today! We have a low dose steroid for a few days and eye ointment w/ pain reliever also. The Dr put a pain reliever in when we got there-same stuff used for laxex surgury and we saw improvement in a few minutes. I will keep you all posted, thanks for all the comments and caring- and this makes so much more sense than her jsut being stress because I snuck out- even though I will never do it again just in case!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Vana, I'm so glad you got her in, and she's getting help.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Poor Vana! I'm glad to hear she's on the mend!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wow that's weird. Was the eye thing happening when you came home that night. ?


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> wow that's weird. Was the eye thing happening when you came home that night. ?


no, but I racked my brain to try to figure it out and I did notice before I left after I groomed Izzy, Vana was rubbing her face on the kitchen tile I thought it strage at the time I hadn't seen her do it but thought she was worked up over the grooming and was spreading her scent. I think she got some of the coolcare spray in her eyes when trying to jump up to Izzy. She may have been shaking worse that night because it hurt and she didn't know where I was on top of that. It worked it's was into an infection- didn't notice eyes till yesterday when she began squinting. Good news is its not contagious to the others, and we should see improvement in a few days. So weird! I really wish these guys could talk. Thanks again to all for your caring concern- oh and the vet laughed at the dna results and wrote coton de tulear on Vana's file lol she actually is doing a study at UC davis to see how reliable those things are with her AKC reg Boston terrier and then her mix ****szu/ aussie


----------

